# notary contract



## yakmor (Apr 20, 2016)

please i am a Ghanaian residing in SA & wants to apply for a life partner at the VFS. am told to get notary contract letter from a lawyer, but almost all the lawyers i have approached do not know about the notary contract paper., please can you assist me with a sample of it or how it looks like. thank you


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

yakmor said:


> please i am a Ghanaian residing in SA & wants to apply for a life partner at the VFS. am told to get notary contract letter from a lawyer, but almost all the lawyers i have approached do not know about the notary contract paper., please can you assist me with a sample of it or how it looks like. thank you


I cannot assist you unless you are more clear. What do you need notarised? What is this contract?


----------



## yakmor (Apr 20, 2016)

LegalMan said:


> I cannot assist you unless you are more clear. What do you need notarised? What is this contract?



please i want to renew my expired visa so that i can marry my South African girl friend, but i was told to bring a notary contract letter that shows that there is a relationship between my girl and me and that relationship still exist. thank you


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Before you can have it notarised, you need to have the contract and sign it. A lawyer can easily help you do this.


----------



## yakmor (Apr 20, 2016)

thank you sir. please i am in Bloemfontein in free State, can you hereby refer me to any lawyer who can assist me to get it or if you can please help me get it. The only lawyer i know has no idea about it and its affecting me. Thank you


----------



## ThekingZA (Jul 8, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> I cannot assist you unless you are more clear. What do you need notarised? What is this contract?


Are you sorted with this? you just need a template which i can send you and you and your partner must fill it in front of the notary and he/she must sign it and thats that!


----------

